# pompano and whiting?



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

How has the pompano and whiting bite been on pensacola beach and what kinda bait to use to catch them?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't say anything about P'cola beach, but the whiting and Pomps have been biting pretty good off of Johnson's Beach, Orange Beach and Gulf Shores.


----------



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

what time of day have they been biting ?


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

eagle #75 said:


> what time of day have they been biting ?


I think a general rule is, in the bay: the 2 hours after low tide and 1 hour before high tide.

It is the opposite in the Gulf.


----------



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

what kinda baits are they feeding on


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

I always catch them on sand fleas.

Good luck!


----------



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

thanks.


----------



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

what size rod ,hooks and leads ?


----------

